# UnityMedia 200Mbit (2play 200) Probleme mit der Leistung



## xBrokenWings (3. Februar 2018)

Hey Community,

ich bin seit einigen Jahren UnityMedia-Kunde (erst 50Mbit, dann 120Mbit und momentan 200Mbit). Vor einigen Wochen bekam ich einen Anruf, dass ich für den gleichen Preis von 120Mbit auf 200Mbit upgraden kann und nur 10€ einmalig für die Bearbeitung bezahlen müsse. Ein neues Modem bekäme ich auch (vorher AVM fritzbox 6360 Cable - jetzt ConnectBox von UnityMedia). Vor dem Upgrade hatte ich über LAN CAT5 problemlos und nahezu immer ungefähr 100Mbit zur Verfügung. Seit dem Upgrade bzw. seitdem ich das neue Modem bekommen habe, kommen nie mehr als 70-80Mbit an Endgeräten an. Meine Vermutung war das LAN-Kabel, da mein Hauptrechner in einem anderen Zimmer steht und das Kabel 25 oder 30 Meter (bin mir gerade nicht mehr sicher) lang ist. Habe mir ein CAT7 30 Meter Verlegekabel besorgt und einen Tag damit verschwendet, das Kabel durch das ganze Haus zu verlegen - an der Geschwindigkeit ändert sich nichts.

Ich habe nun mehrmals beim UnityMedia angerufen, saß teilweise Stunden am Hörer, wurde immer mit irgendwelchen billigen Ausreden abgewimmelt oder aus der Warteschleife geworfen. Teilweise waren da Ausreden bei, die ich nicht glauben konnte. Ein Mitarbeiter erzählte mir, dass Geräte im Netzwerk untereinander kommunizieren und an allen Endgeräten, die im gleichen Netzwerk sind (egal ob LAN, WLAN oder dLAN) nur so viel empfangen können, wie das Gerät mit dem schlechtesten LAN bzw. WLAN Adapter. Der Nächste versprach mir, dass ein Techniker mich kontaktiert und vorbei kommen würde, um sich das anzuschauen. Vorhin meinte man am Telefon zu mir, dass ein Techniker vorbei kommen könnte und sich das anschauen würde und wenn es kein Fehler auf UnityMedia's Seite ist, ich die Kosten tragen müsse. 

Ich habe mehrere Speedtests (ookla, UnityMedia, wieistmeineip, etc.) mit mehreren Geräten (Desktop-PCs, Handys, Laptops, Tablets) - teils mit LAN CAT7 5 Meter, teils über WLAN - durchgeführt und komme auf ein durchschnittliches Ergebnis von ungefähr 70Mbit/s. Das ist ein Verlust von mehr als 60%.
In den Adaptereinstellungen wird beim Status 1,0Gbit/s angezeigt, also sollte es nicht am Mainboard (Asus P8Z77-V-LX) oder am Kabel liegen.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich irgendwas vergesse oder etwas nicht beachte und die Werte dadurch so katastrophal sind oder ob es wirklich nicht an mir liegt.
Da sich UnityMedia ja anscheinend strikt weigert, einen Techniker rauszuschicken oder die Techniker bei denen zu schüchtern sind, um mich zu kontaktieren, kann ich darauf nicht setzen.

Hat jemand Ähnliche Probleme mit der ConnectBox oder kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke für eure Zeit und Aufmerksamkeit.

Gruß


----------



## fotoman (3. Februar 2018)

Auf welche Überrtagungsrate kommst Du denn innerhalb vom Lan, wenn Du den PC und den Laptop per Lan-Kabel an die UM-Box anschließt? Entweder, dabei kommen 1 GBit heraus (also bei großen Dateien 80-110 MByte/s) oder es ist irgendwo was faul im Heimnetz.


----------



## azzih (3. Februar 2018)

Klingt nach nem Problem mit der Leitung oder etwas nicht korrekt eingestellt. Hast du mal zu verschiedenen Tageszeiten gemessen? Kann im Prinzip nur der Techniker ändern, selbst wenn das was bei dir im Haus ist (Dämpfer, Modem etc.). Hatte bisher nie ein Problem damit von UM ein Techniker geschickt zu bekommen. Ging die 2x wo der da war innerhalb von 3-7 Tagen und jedes mal kostenlos.


----------



## xBrokenWings (3. Februar 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Auf welche Überrtagungsrate kommst Du denn innerhalb vom Lan, wenn Du den PC und den Laptop per Lan-Kabel an die UM-Box anschließt? Entweder, dabei kommen 1 GBit heraus (also bei großen Dateien 80-110 MByte/s) oder es ist irgendwo was faul im Heimnetz.



Nein, ich meinte nur, dass mein Kabel 1 GBit unterstützen würde, die Leitung ist aber eine 200Mbit Leitung. Habe auch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass laut Tests am Modem die vollen 200 Mbit ankommen. Aber von diesen 200Mbit kommen nur maximal 80Mbit an. Downloads laufen im Durchschnitt mit 5-7MByte/s, was ja viel zu wenig ist.


----------



## warawarawiiu (3. Februar 2018)

Protokoll mit geschwindigkeitsmessugen erstellen und den Vertrag kündigen wenn man nicht bereit ist einen Techniker zu schicken.
Ganz einfach.

Das sind weniger als 50% der verkauften Geschwindigkeit. Also keine Vertragserfüllung.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (4. Februar 2018)

5 bis 7 MB die Sekunde ist wirklich mau. Ich komme auf 13 MB / s mit 100 Mbit per Kabel von Unitymedia und Recht altem Modem. Mit WLAN bisschen weiter weg sind es nur etwa 5 MB, ist aber anderes Thema.
Einfach kündigen leicht gesagt, muss ja auch Alternative her.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (4. Februar 2018)

Wenn am 5 Meter Kabel direkt an der Box zu Laptop,am Laptop so wenig ankommt aber an der Box die volle Leistung,würde ich Mal in den Einstellungen der Box schauen ob da irgendwas blockiert.Also alle Kabel bis auf das zum Laptop raus und wenn's sowas gibt bei der Box das aufteilen der Leistung auf die Lan Anschlüsse ausschalten. WLAN aus. Dann testen und wen dann nicht die Leistung kommt würde ich sagen das die Box kaputt ist.


----------



## Hauwexis (4. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe den gleichen Tarif wie du und auch diese weiße Connect Box. Habe mit dieser Box noch nie ein Problem gehabt und ich bekomme an jedem Gerät das über Kabel mit dem Router verbunden ist die vollen 200mbit.  Über Wlan wirst du nie die volle Leistung bekommen. WLan und DLan haben immer große Verluste. Ist einfach der Übertragungsart geschuldet. Die volle Geschwindigkeit bekommst du nur über Kabel.  Schließe das Kabel mal an den LAN Port mit der NR.1 an. 
Und lade mal etwas runter wo du dir sicher sein kannst das du auch die volle Geschwindigkeit bekommen müsstest. Wie du weißt ist es ja auch vom Server abhängig wie schnell du Daten runterlädst.  Wenn möglich mal mit einem kurzen LAN Kabel und dann mit dem 30m langen.

Speedtest per Datei-Download | SpeedtestX.de  lade dort mal die 5GB datei herunter. Da müsstest du Fullspeed haben.

Um den Speed zu überprüfen nutze ich schon seit Jahren den NetSpeedMonitor.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. Februar 2018)

Ich kann für meinen Teil sagen (auch Unitymedia + Connect Box dafür aber 400Mbit) das Steam das einzige Programm ist was meine Leitung immer voll ausreizen kann. Hier und da laufen die Downloads auch nur stark unterschiedlich schnell mal nur 2-3MB/s mal mit 20MB/s. Gefühlt kann kaum ein Server etwas mit so einer schnellen Leitung anfangen. Ist leider so, und das merkt man natürlich erst mit einer schnelleren Leitung.


----------



## robbe (4. Februar 2018)

Poste mal die Leitungswerte von der Connect Box Oberfläche. Dann man zumindest schonmal sagen ob das Signal an sich in Ordnung ist. 
Eine Auslastung des Netzes schließe ich mal aus, das hätte man mit der 6360 noch deutlicher spüren müssen. Wieso hast du jetzt eigentlich ne Connect Box bekommen, wenn du vorher ne Fritzbox hattest (die es nur mit Telefon Comfort Option gibt)?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. Februar 2018)

Ich habe die Box sofort rausgeworfen und ein Fritzbox 6490 sli System gekauft
Eine Box fürs WLAN und eine fürs Kabel. Über Kabel kommen eigentlich immer 450Mbit an und über WLAN 170-440MBit und das bei einerm uralten Kupferkabel....Mach mal Druck bei Unitymedia dann wird's was.


----------



## 4B11T (5. Februar 2018)

xBrokenWings schrieb:


> mit mehreren Geräten (Desktop-PCs, Handys, Laptops, Tablets) - teils mit LAN CAT7 5 Meter



Wenn du ein fertiges (kein selbst gecrimptes) CAT7 Kabel mit nur 5 Metern nutzt, dann kann man eigentlich alles andere ausschließen, das MUSS gehen.

Dann liegts wirklich an der Box selbst oder an dem, was dir UM bereitstellt.

Es ist leider eine Katastophe, dass man so behandelt wird und absolut keine Handhabe hat. Die Callcenter wissen in 99% der Fälle nicht wovon sie sprechen. Du musst irgendwie erreichen, dass die einen Techniker losschicken, der an der Dose messen kann. Da hilft nur, Hotline anrufen und sagen es geht gar nicht mehr, Box verbindet sich nicht mehr, dann beauftragen sie jemanden vor Ort. Wenn du denen sagst Geschwindigkeit zu langsam, wirst immer nur abgewimmelt werden.


----------

